# Sketchup Scale Printing question



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello, I am trying to print out a scale drawing on Sketchup and I cannot get the printer to adjust to print vertically on just three pages. It is a simple drawing set a parallel and with a front view. The printer always shows 6 pages needed. The drawing is only 7" wide by 28" high. It should be able to fit on 8 1/2×11 inch sheets in a vertical sequence.

I am using a Canon MP530 printer

Is there some configuration I have missed?

Thanks much in advance.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Dave,

Yes, I have tried adjusting the paper selection. What is happening is I cannot find a way to center the image onto the paper. It wants to split between 2 pages left and right and continue vertically. So, instead of just using one sheet and continuing down with consecutive sheets, the image gets split between all of the sheets. Do you think if I reconfigure the drawing from a component into a group it will change the print setup? 
The problem is in not being able to position the image to the sheet. I should be able to do this within one sheet width. If you want, I can send you the drawing. It is just curved leg section. I want do make a full sized template.

I drew the table in sketchup instead of autocad. Just need to work the bugs out of the printing process.

Can sketchup drawings can be converted into autocad files? This would be great. I have the free version of sketchup for now.

Thanks, John


----------



## jimp (Feb 7, 2008)

John -

To get Sketchup to print full or scale patterns on one or more sheets of paper, I have to move the location of the part by panning the camera to be printed around the screen and changing the zoom level until I get it to print the way I want it to. So I move the part (pan the camera) and do a print preview. If I don't like how Sketchup decided to print the part. I change the location of the part on the screen (usually the top left corner works for me). Then I might zoom out one click on my wheel on my mouse. Do another print preview and show how that changed the printout. From that printout, you can usually tell where to move the camera to get it to printout to your likely.

If anyone (DaveR) knows of a better way to print scale patterns on the least amount of paper, I would LOVE to know how!!

When you are printing scale printout on Sketchup (parallel view and front view), it looks like Sketchup defines your printing area bases on how big your screen area that you are using when you did the print command and not the size of part.

I'm using Sketchup version 7.0.10247 on a PC.

To ask your question about converting to Autocad, you can't in the free version. I believe you can in Sketchup Pro.

I hope this helps.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

The drawback *(WITH PC)* is that it can screw up your toolbar locations so you have to fix them afterward.

;o)


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

How does one resize the drawing window. I can't seem to find any handles to adjust the size? I like this possibility.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Where soes on e find registration marking capabilites? I have looked through the toolbars and don't seem to see any. Did I miss something? It does the same thing after resizing the screen. Maybe the registration marks will do the trick?


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

After sizing the image area to the minimum, it shows I will need 10 pages to print out. Maybe my printer is not compatible with sketchup?


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

I finally got the printer to work. It seems that my particular printer does not need one to click extents. Just leave them both blank. I selected scale on the page properties in the printer configuration window and the alignment was automatically set.

I did rotate the drawing to horizontal.

I also asjusted the drawing to wire frame. Don't know if this is necessary?

One thing I would like to do is to set the background as white. Right now it is a gray green and the printer printed it out as such. This is a great waste of ink.

I would to thank everyone for their help. You have been GREAT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Dave,

I misread and misinterpreted leaving the Model Extents unchecked. I thought you said to uncheck the Fit to Page and check Model Extents.

Thanks for the clarification.

I went in and readjusted the background. I have not done this before.

What does changing the Profile Edges do? I changed it to 1 form 3 as you suggested.

Thanks, John


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Dave, MUCH Appreciated !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

